# Forget the Thompson, for my needs...Now Ritchey



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I was going to go full Thompson, but the seatpost setback is too small and the stem angle is too high (10 degrees...I need 6 degrees) 
I have gotten a great deal on a Ritchey Carbon seatpost. The setback is perfect (25) and it is LIGHT! Besides the 4 reviews on this website, anyone have any feedback? There were reports of seattube slippage and saddle rail movement (the two things you don't want in a seatpost). I initally wanted the Thompson, but the seatback was too small (15)...The USE Alien is 10... the FSA has a 22 , but I will be using a WCS stem (6 degrees) , so I thought that it would be nice to have the "carpet match the curtains".


----------



## dm69 (Jun 16, 2006)

AlanS said:


> I was going to go full Thompson, but the seatpost setback is too small and the stem angle is too high (10 degrees...I need 6 degrees)
> I have gotten a great deal on a Ritchey Carbon seatpost. The setback is perfect (25) and it is LIGHT! Besides the 4 reviews on this website, anyone have any feedback? There were reports of seattube slippage and saddle rail movement (the two things you don't want in a seatpost). I initally wanted the Thompson, but the seatback was too small (15)...The USE Alien is 10... the FSA has a 22 , but I will be using a WCS stem (6 degrees) , so I thought that it would be nice to have the "carpet match the curtains".


Did you try sliding the saddle as far back as possible on the tomphson. I can slide mine about 10-15 cm's. I have a setback position so i just slide it back as far as possible. I cant notice much difference when I move it around anyway. My arse just sits in a different part of the saddle


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I have the full WCS set and it rocks. The seatpost is a little tough to adjust, but it stays where it's set, and is a very light group. I agree that it looks nicer when everything matches.


----------

